# BSc.Maths + MCA - Eligible for immigration



## anjspigeon (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi All,

My profile :

Bachelor - BSc. Mathematics
Master - MCA (Masters in Computer Application)
Work experience - 14 years

Am I eligible to apply for IQA?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I feel you are missing the point of IQA ?

An applicant only needs qualification assessment if their qualifications aren't exempt from assessment. It's not an eligibility thing......you either need it or you don't and if you need it then you must have a qualification that requires it.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Immigration to New Zealand.is unlikely for some months.

Updated 21 June



https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new-zealand-visas/waiting-for-a-visa/how-long-it-takes-to-process-your-visa-application



*How long it takes to process a visa application*
New Zealand’s border is still closed to everyone but New Zealand citizens and residents. There are some exceptions, but the criteria for granting an exception are very strict.


----------

